# How to get a head nut off?



## Boris (Oct 12, 2011)

Alright Chitown, You're approach is much better than mine when it comes to getting a sprocket off, but not very helpful in this situation. I've tried liquid wrench and tapping and a heat gun and muscling, all to no avail. What else can I do to get a head nut off without damaging the fork blades? Let's just remember the "getting off" joke has already been done.


----------



## Gordon (Oct 12, 2011)

*removing head nut*

I went to NAPA and bought an impact socket the correct size and with my 1/2 inch drive air wrench they spin right off.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 12, 2011)

This is the headset nut?  Playing a torch over it and then using a big adjustable wrench with at least a foot long handle usually works for me with the fork crown in wooden blocks in a vise.  Whacking the end of the wrench handle with a mallet can help.   If  the headset is going to be replaced or is already really scruffy a pair of vise grips on the adjustable race can get things moving.


----------



## Boris (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks boys! Yeah, my terminology leaves something to be desired, the headset nut.


----------



## slick (Oct 12, 2011)

Soak it first with LOTS of wd-40. Go down and get a can of MAPP gas for a propane Torch at your local OSH hardware. MAPP gas is the hottest burning gas you can get (besides getting full size torch set) and a torch head for it that has the igniter on it. The whole setup should cost about $30 but will last forever!! Get that nut really hot and try again. If no luck, warm it up again and spray some more WD om it. I know it might ignite but the heat will draw the WD into the threads and cut the rust loose. Try and try again and it should have came loose by now. THe worst are stems to get out without breaking them, cutting them, or bending some forks. I can post a picture of the can and torch top if you need it.


----------



## chitown (Oct 12, 2011)

Head nut, sprocket... they're all the same to me when the lights are off.

Sorry Dave, but you started this.


----------



## Boris (Oct 13, 2011)

chitown said:


> Head nut, sprocket... they're all the same to me when the lights are off.
> 
> Sorry Dave, but you started this.




Ya gotta do what ya gotta do. I knew I was asking for it when I posted the question.


----------



## Boris (Oct 13, 2011)

slick said:


> Soak it first with LOTS of wd-40. Go down and get a can of MAPP gas for a propane Torch at your local OSH hardware. MAPP gas is the hottest burning gas you can get (besides getting full size torch set) and a torch head for it that has the igniter on it. The whole setup should cost about $30 but will last forever!! Get that nut really hot and try again. If no luck, warm it up again and spray some more WD om it. I know it might ignite but the heat will draw the WD into the threads and cut the rust loose. Try and try again and it should have came loose by now. THe worst are stems to get out without breaking them, cutting them, or bending some forks. I can post a picture of the can and torch top if you need it.




Thanks Slick! Yeah, pictures work well for me. Time for me to stop being afraid of a torch (there, I admitted it, and my dad was a plumber, no less).


----------

